# New 38mm Chronomaster Original is here!



## Mondo Shizmo

Zenith just announced their new Chronomaster Original in the 38mm case with the new 3600 movement.

*Specifications;
Diameter:* 38mm
*Thickness: *12.6mm
*Lug Width: 19*mm
*Crystal: *Domed sapphire w/ anti-reflective treatment on both sides
*Case Material:* Stainless steel *OR* Rose gold
*Dial Color:* Silver dial with grey-black-blue counters OR panda-themed black dial with silver counters
*Indexes:* Rhodium-plated, faceted and coated with Super-LumiNova SLN C1
*Calibre: *El Primero 3600 (36,000 VpH - 5Hz)
*Power-Reserve: *60 hours
*Water Resistance:* 50 meters
*Strap/Bracelet: *Stainless steel bracelet, beige calfskin strap, blue calfskin strap.









Landing page: CHRONOMASTER Original


Presenting the CHRONOMASTER Original El Primero 1/10th of a second chronograph collection




www.zenith-watches.com





Photos borrowed from time and tide watches


----------



## TallWatch

Special indeed .....
with a whole new level of pefromance

romance


----------



## carlhaluss

They look great! I think I'm partial to the reverse panda dial. All lookin' good, and with the new El Primero movement as well. 1/10th sec display, power reserve 60hrs and hacking seconds. What not to like IMO?


----------



## Watchme7

Very pleased with this update
I note and like the two dials available 
Wonder if they will release a Panda dial?


----------



## noregrets

Overall I think I prefer the old version, partially due to aesthetics and partially due to the new chronograph only going up to one hour. 

Although I have to admit the reverse panda is quite appealing...


----------



## theHarrow

They're stunning - can't decide if I preferer the original tri-colour or the new reverse panda though...


----------



## SayNo2Babies

This is excellent. 12.6mm is great, and 38 with a large dial should make for a nice low-key wearing experience. 10 second chrono hand is the party trick of course...


----------



## Mondo Shizmo

theHarrow said:


> They're stunning - can't decide if I preferer the original tri-colour or the new reverse panda though...


I used to have the 38mm chronomaster with the 400 movement and tri-color dial. I loved it but was not a fan of the movement, I know it has a lot of history behind it but now that the new movement is out, I think I am going to purchase a new one down the road as I am sure it's more durable, easily serviceable as well as more accurate.


----------



## Aquaracer1

Mondo Shizmo said:


> Zenith just announced their new Chronomaster Original in the 38mm case with the new 3600 movement.
> 
> *Specifications;
> Diameter:* 38mm
> *Thickness: *12.6mm
> *Lug Width: *20mm
> *Crystal: *Domed sapphire w/ anti-reflective treatment on both sides
> *Case Material:* Stainless steel *OR* Rose gold
> *Dial Color:* Silver dial with grey-black-blue counters OR panda-themed black dial with silver counters
> *Indexes:* Rhodium-plated, faceted and coated with Super-LumiNova SLN C1
> *Calibre: *El Primero 3600 (36,000 VpH - 5Hz)
> *Power-Reserve: *60 hours
> *Water Resistance:* 50 meters
> *Strap/Bracelet: *Stainless steel bracelet, beige calfskin strap, blue calfskin strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Landing page: CHRONOMASTER Original
> 
> 
> Presenting the CHRONOMASTER Original El Primero 1/10th of a second chronograph collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.zenith-watches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos borrowed from time and tide watches
> 
> View attachment 15968590
> View attachment 15968592
> View attachment 15968593


Very cool! Wonder if 12.5 mm thickness is including crystal height or not. My old tri color was a bit on the thick side for a 38 mm watch. As has been a point of discontentment in the past with some Zenith hands and legibility, I imagine those white hands will make it more difficult to read the time at a quick glance


----------



## Mondo Shizmo

Aquaracer1 said:


> Very cool! Wonder if 12.5 mm thickness is including crystal height or not. My old tri color was a bit on the thick side for a 38 mm watch. As has been a point of discontentment in the past with some Zenith hands and legibility, I imagine those white hands will make it more difficult to read the time at a quick glance


I watched a video on youtube on it and it may include the crystal making the watch super thin for an automatic chrono. Even the Chrono Sport is 13.6 which is not bad at all.


----------



## DantonIzzo

What's the lug-to-lug?


----------



## Roningrad

Raw pics of the steel and RG variants. Updated caliber, hacking feature... no more croc straps 😂


----------



## Mondo Shizmo

DantonIzzo said:


> What's the lug-to-lug?


46mm


----------



## Mondo Shizmo

Roningrad said:


> Raw pics of the steel and RG variants. Updated caliber, hacking feature... no more croc straps 😂
> View attachment 15968792
> View attachment 15968793


That's awesome!!!


----------



## emgee79

Despite my enduring and all-consuming hatred of crooked date windows, I actually think this is a pretty nice-looking watch. The silver and the black dial versions are especially cool. Way, way WAY over my budget, but that's par for the course in the world of Swiss watches.


----------



## longtimelurker

The 10-second revolution is just awkward to me. Overlapping hierarchy of a seconds hand and a seconds counter makes for cumbersome reading, in my opinion.
And the label for 10ths is on the track for whole seconds? 
The engineer in me is impressed by the movement, but disappointed by the execution...
Beautiful watch and I like what appears to be improved lume. Though it comes at the refinement of the index. 

I guess I just prefer the full revival and former chronomaster divide over this hybrid style.


----------



## Rodentman

Puts a Daytona to shame.


----------



## theHarrow

View attachment 15968593


On reflection I think the black wins. This is just fantastic.


----------



## AC_Rider

I love it, especially the silver tri-color. But at $9k, it's a bit outside of my price range. For now, at least.


----------



## DesmoIsland

noregrets said:


> Overall I think I prefer the old version, partially due to aesthetics and partially due to the new chronograph only going up to one hour.
> 
> Although I have to admit the reverse panda is quite appealing...


The case on the new one is so much better. Same profile as the A386.


----------



## FirstF80InSpace

I put a deposit down a month ago. I was told by the AD I was first in line. Hope I get the call soon.


----------



## EDVurd

Beautiful, glad they brought back the 38mm as that would be the size I would have. But I just can't get past the 60 minute only chrono. I don't think I could buy a chronograph without an hours subdial, guess I'll have to find an old one when that time comes.


----------



## nrk

These are great. The new bracelet is fantastic as well. I'm hoping they release one in a 21mm lug width that would fit my 42mm Chronomaster.


----------



## WallyMan

I absolutely love this! I am hoping to get my hands on one down the road..


----------



## bagle

Rose gold looks cleeean!


----------



## FlightQualified

I'm personally not a fan.. Stop reading here if you don't want to hear me complaining 

I like the movement update and the date fix (the older models had text that touched the left edge), but the dial is too busy for me. The 1/10th track is a lot to take in. While it's cool they brought back the 36000 VpH text, it adds to that busyness. Then they got rid of the star on the chrono hand 

The MSRP is pretty high.. If I were in the market for a chrono I'd be looking hard at spending another 1k on the Chronomaster Sport instead. The Original is great, especially if you like the history, but I just feel like there are going to be some minor updates coming soon (change on chrono hand, removal of VpH text, rearrange subdial overlap etc..), as Zenith has done in the past with their El Primero.


----------



## Mason2222

What is the purpose of having the two sets of number markers for seconds and tenths of a second? I don't get it... seems very busy.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Mason2222 said:


> What is the purpose of having the two sets of number markers for seconds and tenths of a second? I don't get it... seems very busy.


Well, the original A386 dial (from 1969, that is!) was a little busy too.

I actually don't like the panda version much. It is a little too bland compared to the other two - it would benefit from e.g. a red chrono seconds hand. What I also miss is the lume paddle on the chrono seconds hand. I presume that the movement already has some problems with the power supply when trying to get that hand to move around at that fast a speed (the original 1/10th of a second Cal. 4052B showed a marked drop in accuracy when the chrono was on) so they didn't want to make it worse by adding more weight, especially close to the tip of the hand where it has extra leverage.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## J__D

I love it. Price seems a touch high, but I think that's a standard statement for every watch release for the last 5 years as everything's been getting more and more expensive. 

I'd probably lean towards a chronomaster sport mind


----------



## 14060

Looks great!


----------



## DesmoIsland

Mason2222 said:


> What is the purpose of having the two sets of number markers for seconds and tenths of a second? I don't get it... seems very busy.


I agree, sort of strange and confusing


----------



## Nathan356

Loving these new releases! Movement is a big upgrade, like that they fixed the date aperture, and the classic case is cool. The panda looks sharp! Also liking the pivoted end links and (finally) 20mm lug width. 

Still has a few weird things going on though: it has the same split seconds markers that no longer make sense now that the second hand moves in bigger increments. Also not really getting the double decimeter scale. Not that a tachy is all that useful but it seems like they could have converted the old decimeter to the 1/10 and then done a rescaled telemeter where the tachy used to be.

I can’t wait to see what else they do with this movement. It would be perfect in a reworked chronometro pilot watch with a rotating 12 hour bezel to track hours, and the 1/10 on the rehaut.


----------



## egwatchfan

What is with all these brands and the faux lume patina? Otherwise I love these releases but the lume on the panda is a huge miss for me.


----------



## ed21x

it looks fabulous! But I do prefer the original case style and more blingy dial of my original 1969


----------



## 981GT4

t60 said:


> I like the movement update and the date fix (the older models had text that touched the left edge), but the dial is too busy for me. The 1/10th track is a lot to take in. While it's cool they brought back the 36000 VpH text, it adds to that busyness. Then they got rid of the star on the chrono hand


My thoughts as well - I'm doing my best in trying to talk myself into 'upgrading' my Chronomaster 38 but I actually think the discontinued model's dial looks cleaner and I do like the star and the alligator strap - blasphemy i know 😊 Sure do wish it had hacking though!

Reverse Panda version is intriguing and maybe seeing it in person will clinch it.


----------



## Earthjade

They missed a chance adding a tachymetre on the outermost edge of the dial, as with the original A386.


----------



## kritameth

Beautiful release. I never thought I'd be looking at anything other than the tri-color if I was to ever get one, but the reverse panda is very nice! That said, I had the 38.5mm Sinn 356 and found it too small for my current taste, so I'll definitely have to check this one out in person.


----------



## drewlaws

I've had my eyes on a tri-color EP 1969 for a few years. I like the unique look and size since I have small wrists. I like the history associated with it and I never see them out in the wild. 

But haven't pulled the trigger for a few reasons. I thought they might do a "retro" release for the 50th anniversary, but that turned out to be limited. The misaligned date of the prior generation would drive me nuts. Finally, I've been told that Zenith models do not hold value well at all and are fragile and expensive to maintain. For that reason, I have thought about a Rolex I don't consider it good value at 2x+ retail and nearly $20k for a BLNR.

The new Chromomaster Original seems to fix the date issue and it pays a nice homage to the original. Some on this thread suggested the new movement will be easier to maintain than the old one. I don't know if that is true. I have no idea what to think about availability or how it will hold value (no one does really). 

Do we think these will be available to someone walking into an AD to look and try on the watch before purchasing? Metal bracelet versions are sold out online. The nearest dealer to me is in another city two hours away. 

Will I regret buying new at full price rather than waiting for a few to pop up in excellent condition second-hand or to see how demand settles for possible AD discounts? 

Most importantly, is this a watch I can wear every day? For instance, I don't want to worry about jumping in the pool with it on. 

I would appreciate any feedback and thanks for your patience with the newbie questions.


----------



## kritameth

Earthjade said:


> They missed a chance adding a tachymetre on the outermost edge of the dial, as with the original A386.


I think they designed this one for the 3600 movement, I think the Revival is probably the one we would go for.


----------



## mark2dic

A wonderful watch has been announced.
Stainless steel watches are easy to use at any time.

Compared to the A386 Revival, not only the shape of the red needle, but the other needles are painted white.


----------



## pacem

This is pretty exciting. I've been trying to find the right luxury watch as a gift to myself for over a year now. Doing some online searches I found I really liked this Zenith. It looked and felt awesome when I was able to see it and try it on in store.

A couple things had bothered me. There was a while there they had a thicker case, measured about 13.5mm. I emailed Zenith and they confirmed some had been made with a different case and late last year I was able to find one with the proper thinner case. When trying it on at that time I noticed the date window and how the 1 is hidden. I knew that would bug me to no end. That, in combination with no micro strap adjustments made me forget about Zenith all together.

I've been on a Rolex wait list for about 8 months now. However, these changes to this watch has me excited to check it out and forget about Rolex all together.


----------



## One-Seventy

drewlaws said:


> But haven't pulled the trigger for a few reasons. I thought they might do a "retro" release for the 50th anniversary, but that turned out to be limited. The misaligned date of the prior generation would drive me nuts. Finally, I've been told that Zenith models do not hold value well at all and are fragile and expensive to maintain. For that reason, I have thought about a Rolex I don't consider it good value at 2x+ retail and nearly $20k for a BLNR.


If value retention is a primary consideration, consider mutual funds. Fragility... I don't know where that came from. They're complex and need looking after, but will last forever if you do that.


> The new Chromomaster Original seems to fix the date issue and it pays a nice homage to the original. Some on this thread suggested the new movement will be easier to maintain than the old one. I don't know if that is true. I have no idea what to think about availability or how it will hold value (no one does really).


As above, if using at-risk capital to "invest" in something (doesn't matter what it is really), consider moving funds into asset classes that have more stable returns outlook.


> Do we think these will be available to someone walking into an AD to look and try on the watch before purchasing? Metal bracelet versions are sold out online. The nearest dealer to me is in another city two hours away.


That is the normal behaviour  despite all the screeching from Rolex quarters. Simply make a phone call ahead of time, and see what they have in... like we used to do. Or, wait until it's back in stock and buy one from a place that will do returns if you don't like it.


> Will I regret buying new at full price rather than waiting for a few to pop up in excellent condition second-hand or to see how demand settles for possible AD discounts?


I don't know. If price is your prime consideration and you plan to flip? Then yes. The only thing you'll remember is the money, not the watch, Buy a hot steel Rolex if price maintenance is the main consideration, and the watch itself is of secondary importance.


> Most importantly, is this a watch I can wear every day? For instance, I don't want to worry about jumping in the pool with it on.


Zenith re-rated it to 50m, so no, I wouldn't be jumping in a pool with it on. Even with 100m or 200m WR I probably wouldn't, unless the crown and pushers were screw-down.


----------



## drewlaws

@One-Seventy thank you for your reply. This or any watch is purely a discretionary purchase, not an investment. That said, I don't like frivolously pissing away money for no reason. IE wait a couple of months could get one for $6k instead of $9k, which was the intent of my poorly worded question. My family and business don't leave me time to flip consumer goods.

Very good info about the water resistance. Since I shouldn't take it around water, maybe I would target one with a leather strap since the tri-color looks awesome on a variety of custom straps.


----------



## One-Seventy

drewlaws said:


> @One-Seventy thank you for your reply. This or any watch is purely a discretionary purchase, not an investment. That said, I don't like frivolously pissing away money for no reason. IE wait a couple of months could get one for $6k instead of $9k, which was the intent of my poorly worded question. My family and business don't leave me time to flip consumer goods.
> 
> Very good info about the water resistance. Since I shouldn't take it around water, maybe I would target one with a leather strap since the tri-color looks awesome on a variety of custom straps.


Well no-one wants to waste money of course, and it's a purely personal decision whether to buy new and be the first - possibly only - owner of that watch, or let someone else take the hit whilst you take the risk. Personally if you can afford the full list price, and it's a special thing, then buy a new one. It's yours, no-one else's, the money is gone - but you have a great watch that (I assume!) you really like.

If the haggle is important, you might even get a small discount if you catch the retailer at the right time. Of course some used ones will come to market in future, everyone knows that, but then you have to wait any amount of time. And who knows what you'll be getting?


----------



## FirstF80InSpace

My pre-order from an AD is with a 15% discount, so they are available if you just ask.


----------



## Radiolarian

I keep waiting to pull the trigger on a Chronomaster. I think the reverse panda is finally the one to get.


----------



## Kakemonster

Radiolarian said:


> I keep waiting to pull the trigger on a Chronomaster. I think the reverse panda is finally the one to get.


Of the new releases I think the reverse panda is the more interesting option. It looks more clean, not as cluttered.


----------



## CharlieMein

I tried on the 38mm el primero (the discontinued version, silver dial, crocodile strap) and unfortunately it was too small. I took my Black Bay 58 which is 39mm and it looked so much bigger than the EP 38mm which is strange since it's only 1mm smaller. It also had the dreaded "left digit too close to the date window issue" so basically all dates in 10 - 19 looked like 0 - 9.

However, the tactile feel of the pushers and winding were honestly so lovely and buttery smooth. Far more enjoyable than my Navitimer B01.

Unfortunately, this means I can't purchase the new 38mm.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

longtimelurker said:


> The 10-second revolution is just awkward to me. Overlapping hierarchy of a seconds hand and a seconds counter makes for cumbersome reading, in my opinion.
> And the label for 10ths is on the track for whole seconds?
> The engineer in me is impressed by the movement, but disappointed by the execution...
> Beautiful watch and I like what appears to be improved lume. Though it comes at the refinement of the index.
> 
> I guess I just prefer the full revival and former chronomaster divide over this hybrid style.





Mason2222 said:


> What is the purpose of having the two sets of number markers for seconds and tenths of a second? I don't get it... seems very busy.


It is cumbersome & busy, but both scales are actually for 1/10ths of a second. If you look closely, the outer (white) scale is 1/10ths of a second in decimal form & matches up w/the inner (black) scale, which is also 1/10ths of a second, but in non-decimal "percentage" format (e.g., 10% = 0.1). I think this was mostly an aesthetic choice by Zenith since they had to put the new movement in an old style case & dial. Because the main, red, chrono hand goes around the dial once every 10 seconds instead of once every 60 seconds, a standard tachymeter scale like the original A386 wouldn't really work, so Zenith just opted to put two 1/10th second scales in order to retain those dial elements from the original.

Zenith didn't have to work so much from an older style template w/the Chronomaster Sport, so that model just has the 1/10th second scale on the ceramic bezel.


----------



## FirstF80InSpace

CharlieMein said:


> I tried on the 38mm el primero (the discontinued version, silver dial, crocodile strap) and unfortunately it was too small. I took my Black Bay 58 which is 39mm and it looked so much bigger than the EP 38mm which is strange since it's only 1mm smaller. It also had the dreaded "left digit too close to the date window issue" so basically all dates in 10 - 19 looked like 0 - 9.
> 
> However, the tactile feel of the pushers and winding were honestly so lovely and buttery smooth. Far more enjoyable than my Navitimer B01.
> 
> Unfortunately, this means I can't purchase the new 38mm.


What's your wrist size?


----------



## CharlieMein

FirstF80InSpace said:


> What's your wrist size?


6.75 inches which theoretically means that these _should_ work for me, but I just don't think they do. Maybe it's a psychological thing.


----------



## JoeCool76

Please correct me if I am wrong, but isn’t that Decimeter scale now useless with the new movement? If so, it is there for the sole purpose of looking like the original. Kind of like the faux rivets on Tudor bracelets, just harder to ignore.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

JoeCool76 said:


> Please correct me if I am wrong, but isn't that Decimeter scale now useless with the new movement? If so, it is there for the sole purpose of looking like the original. Kind of like the faux rivets on Tudor bracelets, just harder to ignore.


You are correct, as I pointed out above w/the double 1/10th second scales, Zenith also retained the old 1 second & 1/5th second marks between them for aesthetic purposes to stay "true" to the original A386.

Edit: I suppose the marks aren't "useless" since they have a new value of 1/6th & 1/30th second.


----------



## FirstF80InSpace

CharlieMein said:


> 6.75 inches which theoretically means that these _should_ work for me, but I just don't think they do. Maybe it's a psychological thing.


With a 46mm L2L, it should sit perfectly on a 6.75 inch wrist.


----------



## CharlieMein

FirstF80InSpace said:


> With a 46mm L2L, it should sit perfectly on a 6.75 inch wrist.


I agree, it should but it just didn't look right to me. It looked and felt just too small, and I made sure to wear my BB58 just to make sure I didn't wear a bigger watch and have the sizing further skewed. Even if I could get comfortable with the size, the issue with the date would have been a dealbreaker. It's a shame because I prefer the cleaner look of the tachymeter to the 1/10 scale of the new version.

On the other hand, the 42mm felt too big, and actually felt larger than my Navitimer 43mm.


----------



## preciousvapor

I just received my Chronomaster today. I like the size on my slender wrist. I was going to change the strap to an Isoswiss Sanskin, but it appears the lug width is 19mm. Can anyone confirm that?


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

preciousvapor said:


> View attachment 15984558
> 
> I just received my Chronomaster today. I like the size on my slender wrist. I was going to change the strap to an Isoswiss Sanskin, but it appears the lug width is 19mm. Can anyone confirm that?


Zenith can.


----------



## preciousvapor

Thanks! The search is know on for a more interesting 19mm stap.


----------



## FirstF80InSpace

preciousvapor said:


> Thanks! The search is know on for a more interesting 19mm stap.


What's your wrist size?


----------



## preciousvapor

FirstF80InSpace said:


> What's your wrist size?


I'm 6' 1" 160# with a scrawny 6 1/2" wrist. Unfortunately, my thin wrist limits my watch choices.


----------



## FirstF80InSpace

preciousvapor said:


> I'm 6' 1" 160# with a scrawny 6 1/2" wrist. Unfortunately, my thin wrist limits my watch choices.


It looks perfect on your wrist. I've got the same size wrist as you so I'm glad it works. My AD said mine should be arriving soon.


----------



## DesmoIsland

FirstF80InSpace said:


> My pre-order from an AD is with a 15% discount, so they are available if you just ask.


Let's not talk about discounts.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

DesmoIsland said:


> Let's not talk about discounts.


Amen to that!! My finger is itching while hovering over that button!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## rokman

preciousvapor said:


> View attachment 15984813
> 
> I just received my Chronomaster today. I like the size on my slender wrist. I was going to change the strap to an Isoswiss Sanskin, but it appears the lug width is 19mm. Can anyone confirm that?


hi i have an isoswiss 20mm on my 19mm grand seiko and you cannot see anything being out of shape actually it looks like a perfect fit. It's rubber so can easily fit it in.

you can check the pic here








Grand Seiko GMT on strap - picture request







www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Mondo Shizmo

preciousvapor said:


> View attachment 15984813
> 
> I just received my Chronomaster today. I like the size on my slender wrist. I was going to change the strap to an Isoswiss Sanskin, but it appears the lug width is 19mm. Can anyone confirm that?


Looks awesome. I pulled the specs from their specsheet so that would suck if its actually 19mm and not 20mm.


----------



## OedipusFlex

Mondo Shizmo said:


> Looks awesome. I pulled the specs from their specsheet so that would suck if its actually 19mm and not 20mm.


*drunken-gmt-master *dropped in an updated specs sheet. Looks like the "interhorn" measurement notes a 19 to 16mm taper strap. My black bay 36 was the same; most pliable strap materials can be persuaded to fit. Just don't pick a super stiff leather (and you're out of luck for most non-oem bracelets)


----------



## Mondo Shizmo

OedipusFlex said:


> *drunken-gmt-master *dropped in an updated specs sheet. Looks like the "interhorn" measurement notes a 19 to 16mm taper strap. My black bay 36 was the same; most pliable strap materials can be persuaded to fit. Just don't pick a super stiff leather (and you're out of luck for most non-oem bracelets)


That's so odd, I re-downloaded the latest spec sheet and you are right, it is 19/16. Thank you for correcting me on this, I edited my post.


----------



## Mondo Shizmo

Regardless of the 19mm lug width, I want to get one but I am still debating on the reverse panda over the traditional tri color. The other conflict I have is I don't really have a need for a chrono and would rather have a higher WR rating.


----------



## DolleDolf

Hm. Wonder why they called it "original" as it is basically a Striking Tenth in the old A386 case. No tachymetre.
Does anyone know and use and like the Striking Tenth feature? It may actually be a cool feature, it is not as if I ever use the tachymetre. But it is just one of these things that shoud be on an analog chrono I think ....

No hour accumulator .... which I also never really use ....

Compared to the previous editions I like the cursive El Primero writing and the better case. And the fact that the red star is gone from the second hand.

Of course there are the A3817 and the Manufacture Edition revivals with the old cases and the old features ....

I was hoping this one would be a faithful rendition of the old A386.

Does anyone know if the ladder metal strap can be had with either this one or the Manufacture Edition? Ralfy needs a metal strap ,,,, never mind, I saw it on the zenith site with a metal strap ,,..


----------



## cmchong77

I think i’d probably add the new 38mm tricolor to my collection at some point. I like the new crown and pushers as compared to the previous version . Zenith has come a long way since the 90s, the vintage ones were nice and then they got really dull and now the new models are fantastic .


----------



## preciousvapor

Installed a new DiModell sharkskin strap.


----------



## phamou

i am waiting for a good deal, but this is definitely on my radar.

my sweet spot is 36m -38mm and the primero is iconic


----------



## MallardDuck

I like this issue but can't help but wonder about scratching on its case? With the polish I just wonder how it'll hold up to wear over time. What do you guys think?


----------



## DesmoIsland

MallardDuck said:


> I like this issue but can't help but wonder about scratching on its case? With the polish I just wonder how it'll hold up to wear over time. What do you guys think?


No worse than any other steel watch.


----------



## preciousvapor

My experience with the Chronomaster 38 has been great so far. It’s running a little less than two seconds slow per 24 hours..
I’ve seen no tendency for the case to show scratches. It’s a relatively low profile watch. As such, it does not seem to bump in to things as easily as taller watches do.


----------



## MichaelKG

How does the bracelet feel? Is it worth it or just go with straps?


----------



## iatacs19

How is the power reserve? Does it get close to the 60 hour rating?


----------



## drewlaws

I'm curious when bracelet versions will be available online and at dealers. I tried on one with a strap but would like to check out the metal version.


----------



## watchguy07

I heard bracelet version will be available about 1 month from now


----------



## SinCity

The reverse panda on a strap is the one that I'd get of the three. Glad to see the 38mm back in the lineup.


----------



## watchguy07

SinCity said:


> The reverse panda on a strap is the one that I'd get of the three. Glad to see the 38mm back in the lineup.


That's the one I bought and it's surprisingly versatile and felt more special to me. I tried both of them on at the shop.

I have the bracelet on order just to be able to swap between the two but the 19mm lugs will fit the 1969 version and also ladder bracelet.

I'd like to know if the a384 endlinks will fit (I'm new to Zenith)


----------



## watchguy07

The finishing is top notch, and the detailing radius inside the subdials is brilliant and so precise that it'shard to even capture with my camera














.


----------



## noregrets

Has anyone picked up one of these? I am very tempted.









Product : CHRONOMASTER Original - 03.3200.3600/51.M3200


CHRONOMASTER Original Boutique Edition El Primero 1/10th of a second chronograph in steel with blue dial and steel bracelet




www.zenith-watches.com


----------



## [email protected]

noregrets said:


> Has anyone picked up one of these? I am very tempted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Product : CHRONOMASTER Original - 03.3200.3600/51.M3200
> 
> 
> CHRONOMASTER Original Boutique Edition El Primero 1/10th of a second chronograph in steel with blue dial and steel bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.zenith-watches.com


----------



## joshd2012

Wow, that is stunning. And its actually available!


----------



## BryanUsrey1

For me, this Original is very lovely. I'm tempted between this and the Sport. I've never owned a Zenith.


----------



## edamametime

BryanUsrey1 said:


> For me, this Original is very lovely. I'm tempted between this and the Sport. I've never owned a Zenith.


Torn between this and the sport as well. Did you make a decision?


----------



## GmtMasterIII

edamametime said:


> Torn between this and the sport as well. Did you make a decision?


I have had the ChronoMaster sport for about a week now and it hasn’t left my wrist. I too was between the original and the sport and I went sport. It wears incredibly well, smaller than it’s 41mm size suggests. 

I have a 6.5 inch wrist. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcnuonuo

Being told by Ace Jewelers that the wait time for the tri-color on a strap is going to be 6 to 12 months. Is that how long it took you guys to get it?


----------

